# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Kë parfum më sugjeroni?

## BlooD_VenoM

Dua te blej nje parfum por nuk ca t mar deri tani kam perdorur dy here BVLGARI AQVA por tani me duhet te ndryshoj llojin cfare te mar.Kam perdorur STR8 MARINE-AQUA DI GIO(ORIGJINAL)CALDION-MIDNIGHT.
Cfare parfumi te mar...?

----------


## Nyx

Do te sugjeroja keta te tre, i kam fiksim nuk mund ti ndaje dot kush eshte me i miri, po ti zgjidh ate qe te pershtatet me shume.







ps: do te thoja dhe STR8-Marine, po ti e paske perdorur

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Angel_i flm shume po zgjedh njehere deri tani ate ETRNITY te Calvin Klein por mund te me thuash ku mund te gjej si ky?
Do pres njehere edhe postime te tjera...

----------


## donna76

Mua per il mio birthday me dhuruan kete: delices de cartier 
Shume i embel me dukej ne fillim,po me ka hije se kundermoj gjithe diten  :Lulja3: 

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1200342169

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Papapa, filloi të mburret njëra  :perqeshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

ai qe perdor tani ti e qe do ndryshosh ai eshte i mire fort. Per mua mos e ndrysho.
ciaoooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Nyx

O Donna o mortje eshte "AI" ky me nuk eshte "AJO" 

Sa per Eternity, un nuk e di se ku jeton ti, po nqs jeton jashte Shqiperise di qe shumica e dyqaneve kozmetik e kane kete lloj marke, sa per ne Shqiperi as qe e kam idene se ku mund ta gjesh :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bOndi_oo7

*Dior Homme* nga Cristian Dior

----------


## Marijuana85

Farenheit , Christian Dior   :shkelje syri:

----------


## [Perla]

*Tommy Hilfiger (homme) e adhuroj !*

----------


## Elena__Dr

*Un te sugjeroj kte  parfum Champs-Elysée per mua esht parfum shum i mire dhe  era e ktuj parfumi qendron shum esht shum i mir provoje *

----------


## Nyx

> Farenheit , Christian Dior


Te drejte ke Marijuana, nje te tille i kam pas blere vllait tim, para ca kohesh kur shkova me pushime, vertet qe eshte i mire.

----------


## Marijuana85

> Te drejte ke Marijuana, nje te tille i kam pas blere vllait tim, para ca kohesh kur shkova me pushime, vertet qe eshte i mire.


lol angel_j  :shkelje syri:  ah po tash me kujtohet edhe nje tjeter, prap *Dior, Higher* ...

----------


## donna76

> O Donna o mortje eshte "AI" ky me nuk eshte "AJO" 
> 
> Sa per Eternity, un nuk e di se ku jeton ti, po nqs jeton jashte Shqiperise di qe shumica e dyqaneve kozmetik e kane kete lloj marke, sa per ne Shqiperi as qe e kam idene se ku mund ta gjesh


po te henkshin qente e lagjes 1 maj ty ishallah 
Ai, se eshte parfumi-iiiiii jo  ajo parfumjaa-aaaaa.
 :arushi:

----------


## Diesel Industry

Po mos e ndro o burr.... ku arihet Bulgari

----------


## Infinite

ky eshte fantastik, i embel dhe shume sensual ne te njeten kohe. Ka arome dehese por kujdes me dozen, mos e tepro se e prish fare ashtu

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nyx

> po te henkshin qente e lagjes 1 maj ty ishallah 
> Ai, se eshte parfumi-iiiiii jo  ajo parfumjaa-aaaaa.


O Dona se me meke se qeshuri, se vallai nuk dilej ne kembe nga ajo lagje se shum qen ka pas :ngerdheshje: , "AI" se e do per vete ky miku, jo se do ja bej dhurate asaj ... ti mi dreq i kishe keshilluar parfum gocash ... na i ule reputacionin djalit :uahaha:

----------


## selina_21

> Dua te blej nje parfum por nuk ca t mar deri tani kam perdorur dy here BVLGARI AQVA por tani me duhet te ndryshoj llojin cfare te mar.Kam perdorur STR8 MARINE-AQUA DI GIO(ORIGJINAL)CALDION-MIDNIGHT.
> Cfare parfumi te mar...?






Tommy Hilfiger  & Calvin Klein

----------


## RaPSouL

Kete perdor un!

----------


## selina_21

> Kete perdor un!



Hmmmmmmmm
Vertet ??



pS : Se dija qe ju ne Tetov perdorni Parfum

----------

